# Emperor Scorpion questions



## Cyris69 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am very new to scorpions and have had my male Emperor for a little over a week now. I have a few questions which I can't seem to get a certain response but more of a 50/50 from people.

Setup:
10gal. aquarium
2-3" Zoo Med Eco Earth Compressed Coconut Fiber Expandable Substrate
Broken clay potter pieces
Bark house i found out back(it has been boiled) 
Clay water bowl


I'm going to make it look like this guys setup in the second picture
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=102830
but use small gravel.
Well post the updated setup this week.

Pandinus imperator
Name: Cyris
Sex: Male
Length: 5"

Substrate:
I'm using Zoo Med Eco Earth Compressed Coconut Fiber Expandable Substrate
I had it around 2-3" deep, it is now starting to "shrink" from 2-3" to more around 1-2" especially the side that has a lamp. It is starting to dry out, I mist it 1-2 times a day lightly but it doesn't seem to help. 
*How can I keep it nice and moist/damp without over doing it?
Is this a good substrate? Should I try something different?*

Humidity:
I can not seem to get it above 50-55% unless I mist the aquarium while the lamp is on, then I can achieve 70-80% for  a short period of time, no longer than 15 minutes. 
*How can I keep the humidity around 80+%?*
*What if he happens to molt and the low humidity causes injury or possible proves fatal?*

Lighting:
During his day cycle I use a 50Watt ZOO MED:Repti Basking Spot Lamp which stays over the left site of the living area.
During his night cycle I just purchased a 75Watt Exo-Terra NightGlo moonlight
I was worried that is had UV rays since his exo illuminated green but I went to their site and it didn't emit UVA/UVB but only Visual & Infrared.
*Is it safe to have his burrow/home under the lamp?*
*If there is a problem with my lighting setup please let me know.*

Temperatures:
To ambient air temperature on the lighted side stays about 80-84 degrees and the non lighted side stays about 75-78 degrees. I'm not quite sure how hot the ground temperature is.  Room temperature without lighting is 74 degrees flat room is not breezy.
The moonlight keeps the temp around 80 degrees
*Do I need to have a greater temperature if so what and how?*

Diet: 
I feed him regular size crickets about 4-6 a week. Most hand fed to him.
The pet store didn't have crickets today so I bought giant meal worms and put a cricket calcium gutload in their packaging for them to eat. 
*Should I hand feed him?*
I try and hand feed him the crickets who lay eggs so they aren't laying them all in the substrate. *
If baby crickets start to emerge what should I do to prevent agitating Cyris?*

"Home": 
That clay pot(now using  pieces) used to be in the aquarium with a big break for an opening to enter. He never went in it so I put the bark piece in there and within 5 minutes he retreated under it. He didn't make any burrow so i made one under it for him.

Activity:
Cyris is pretty active at night, I have been watching his behavior to the new moonlight to see if he doesn't like it.(Should I use moonlight?)
He is very responsive to touch or very close movement, he doesn't seem to be at all aggressive toward me, he is easily held(not for more than a minute at a time)
I always see him in the corner with most of his body off the ground being held up by his tail. He does this only at night and retreats to his bark burrow when I turn on the heat lamp in the morning.
*Is this normal or is he just trying to escape? *
He is like this 90%  of the time when I happen to check on him in the night, same when the moonlight is on.
*Is he just trying to adjust his body temp?*
When I wake up to turn on the normal heat lamp he is still in the same position.



Any help or answer will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Jaffster (Sep 10, 2007)

*Q: How can I keep it nice and moist/damp without over doing it?
Is this a good substrate? Should I try something different?*

A: Try just pouring water on the substrate. Misting will raise the humidity levels, but only for a very short period. If you don't have the false bottom setup (which I don't have due to the tank not being suitable) then pouring water onto the substrate is pretty much your only option. Or buying an automatic mister which will set you back quite a bit of dosh.

*Q: How can I keep the humidity around 80+%?
What if he happens to molt and the low humidity causes injury or possible proves fatal?*

A: As above, keep the substrate damp and the air humidity should rise. I wouldn't trust the hydrometer as the gospel truth either.

Judging from that picture, he is adult and won't molt. 

*Q: Is it safe to have his burrow/home under the lamp?
If there is a problem with my lighting setup please let me know.*

A: In my setup, I have an Infrared bulb inside the enclosure and I also have a flourescant light which I only use when lifting remains out of the tank. Quite often, if the Scorpion is out and I switch the flourescant light on.... she'll retreat to her burrow. I use the Infrared bulb as a 24/7 light source. Also, try using a stronger bulb during the day, a weaker one at night rather than the way you are doing this. This is done to try and emulate the temperature changes in the rainforest during daytime and nighttime.

*Q: Do I need to have a greater temperature if so what and how?*

A: It's only preference. Personally, I enjoy keeping my P.Imperator's at around 90F at it's peak, the temperature plays a large part in the Scorpions metabolism and activity. But the temperature's you mentioned are pretty much spot on. Of course, there's no real way of measuring temperature in a burrow unless you have a probe and don't mind having your probe attacked  

*Q: Should I hand feed him?*

A: I've always hand fed mealworms to mine, I hate the things and they really stink plus leaving it in the enclosure allows it to burrow and dig and dissapear.

*Q: If baby crickets start to emerge what should I do to prevent agitating Cyris?*

A: I'm not sure, but I'm sure someone else will be able to help you here. I've never been in this situation yet, I've had a locust try laying eggs in my substrate but they haven't hatched (yet maybe).

*Q: Is this normal or is he just trying to escape?
He is like this 90% of the time when I happen to check on him in the night, same when the moonlight is on.
Is he just trying to adjust his body temp?*

A: Don't worry about it. I've found mine doing things like this before and I've seen friends Scorpions doing the same thing too. I read a few weeks ago about 'Stilting'. They do this to adjust their body temperatures. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=102200&highlight=stilting

I hope this helps, I'm not an expert but I'll try my best.


----------



## Aztek (Sep 10, 2007)

About the baby crickets... most die drowning in the water bowl looking for a humid area.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 10, 2007)

Great response, goes to show how "non" educated local mainstream petstore workers are. I just had to come to the pros 

Most said keep it mostly dry, mist it and thats it. 
Their responses to me seemed so farfetched that it didn't seem natural for a tropic living thing to not be in a tropic environment.

But then again I had no Idea and most googles produced the same close answers.

I was afriad to "pour" water into the living area, yet from what i've seen here the emps are living on top of water so to speak with a very damp substrate.

Now I feel better about doing the things I assumed should be done with so many different views on the matter.

I appreciate the response and insight can't wait to see if more would like to add to the matter.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 10, 2007)

Aztek said:


> About the baby crickets... most die drowning in the water bowl looking for a humid area.


Good, just wanted to make sure they are not going to crawl on him much when/if it happens and annoy him making it stressful.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 10, 2007)

Is there a special topper to keep it less ventilated in order to raise the humidity?
I put a large piece of hush mat for your car over 3/4 of the aquarium and poured plenty of water to get the substrate nice and moist/wet.
It has a silver thin meal plating on one side which i have facing down into the aquarium I thought it would keep heat in.

Edit:
Within 15 minutes its a little over 80% humidity is the aquarium with a temp of 83.
Hopefully it stays this way . I still think i'm going to go get some extra ZooMed and make a false bottom and tall mounds on both left & right side of the tank for burrowing and then leave it like 4-5 inches in the middle

I love how sensitive he is to air pressure and movement. Every time I move the topper or hushmat rig he get into his stance and is ready to rock n' roll


----------



## Aztek (Sep 10, 2007)

I just taped the mesh cover to keep humidity in with a little ventilation/Lighbulb  hole.

Also little things like dumping the leftover water in there while changing it helps.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 10, 2007)

*New Setup*

I did a complete revamp of his habitat just now took about an hour for the substrate to expand in water then break it all up. I had to go collect gravel from our driveway turn-around then boil it.
Broke my hydrometer(only 4 bucks to replace)

Here is what it looks like now, please comment.
I'm using 2.5 pounds of ZooMed substrate listed in first post.
False bottom(small gravel)
I also used a cheap snorkel, ripped off the mouth piece and just have to tube going from a 1/4" off the bottom of the tank to flush with the top of the tank.
Please comment on my setup, leave helpful tips and advice.

*Will he burrow in more than one of the hiding places I have available for him? The one on the top left is the deepest will he figure that out and move there and burrow?
*


----------



## Milspec (Sep 10, 2007)

I use a 15 gallon tank for 3 P.imperator with a glass top
Temp around 21 to 25 degree
Humidity 80 to 90%
1'' of small rock and 5-6'' of substrate,

I water mist 2-3 times per day, light to medium mist.
No basking Spot,  just a 20w Light bulb, 'On' 14hours per day
With a undertank heatpad very small and low temp.


No problem for now, Yesterday I become a new father of 27 pullus


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 10, 2007)

**

Nice. I really want to get Cyris a friend but don't have to money to really buy 20+gallon tank.
I was thinking an Asia forest scorp or just another emp

If I could put another one in there without changing much of that layout I'd love to know and just go get him a new friend.(Close to same size of course)

I also purchased a light timer, I have it set for Day cycle 10AM-10PM then No light night cycle 10PM-10AM

The temp has rose quiet a bit in the tank since the new false bottom and humidity its now staying at 86-88 F which im happy about. Hope it burrows soon 

Here is my myspace gallery of him
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind....viewPicture&friendID=42197299&albumId=980381


----------



## Aztek (Sep 10, 2007)

I have 2 emps in a 10 gallon.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Good to hear*

SO it is safe to say I can have the two communal together without changes to the tank setup(i'm assuming)

Finally the temp has reached 88-89 F and humidity of 85%
IF only I was told how to setup the tank properly every time I asked a petco/uncle bills reptile guy!

How long does it usually take(average) the emp to start burrowing?
What happens if he manages to dig down to the false rock bottom?


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Sep 10, 2007)

if you have an Emp in there, I would stick with another Emp, not an Heterometrus spp. (asian forest scorps).

Im not sure if two different species would cohabitate well.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was ready somewhere that they can be communal but the asian might bully emp.
I still think im going to go with another emp


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was wondering where I could get ahold of a baby emp 1-2" already in its 2nd instar(second molt finished if at all possible) 
I was wanting one very cheap but $25-60 shipping has gotten me into a bind. I just wanted a young ling to watch it grow then join my adult emp.

I would prefer a born in captivity baby to preserve what Emps are left in africa


----------



## Milspec (Sep 10, 2007)

Midnightrdr456 said:


> if you have an Emp in there, I would stick with another Emp, not an Heterometrus spp. (asian forest scorps).
> 
> Im not sure if two different species would cohabitate well.




I try to make a community with 2 Spinifer and 2 Emperor,
1 Spinifer was killed the first day, after everything was right.

But if you want my advice, it's not a good idea.
Spinifer was a good community scorp, i used to have 9 in a 30gallon, never ad any problem.

Spinifer with spinifer, emp with emp.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah, i think im going to take to safe route and go emp with emp.
Seems like everyone thinks that is best anyway.
I'd still like to get a hold of a baby.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Have a pissed him off to all hell?*

I'm not sure but as soon as I put him in the new setup he has been acting more natural I guess. 

He is loving the humidity and heat, however he is very aggressive toward me now.
Is it just that I have got him high strung over the 2nd move so to speak changing his habitat again?

He actually attacked me while I was trying to feed him a giant meal worm.

He pinched me and missed with his stinger!
I know he isn't a cat or dog but I love having some interaction with all my pets.

Also it seems to me he is starting to burrow now!! I can only see it while the Black Light is on, which seems to make him stop when the blue light makes him glow he turns around and gets in a semi-piss off stance.

*I thought they couldn't see blue light? or can they just see black light since it emits UV rays?
Can the see IR light?*


----------



## Jaffster (Sep 11, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> I'm not sure but as soon as I put him in the new setup he has been acting more natural I guess.
> 
> He is loving the humidity and heat, however he is very aggressive toward me now.
> Is it just that I have got him high strung over the 2nd move so to speak changing his habitat again?
> ...


The only light which isn't in their spectrum is infra-red. I only use a IR heat Lamp.

But I'm glad to hear that your P.Imp is acting more natural, I dug mine out the night before last to remove remains, reset the tank back to how it was with just half a plant pot. I woke in the morning and she had another burrow. But for the first few weeks of having her, she didn't burrow once. 

Again, strange emperor behavior which you'll probably get used to!


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been hearing a lot about IR lighting.
*What wattage bulb I'm going to need to keep his climate the same as my 50Watt basking spot lamp.*

His temp right now has been staying pretty steady at 86-88F when the lamp is on and 78F through the night

Humidity has been sticking about 80-82% with the lamp on and about 90-92% humidity with the lamp off overnight.

I'm getting him a new P.imp friend from Georgia, this lady is giving him away to me.
Waiting to see the shipping costs, plus I get his whole setup for $30 if I want it.

*With him being more aggressive right now is its wise to put in a new P.imp?*
I'm excited 


Edit:
Now, with an IR light setup, will he think it is night time 24/7, or will he just go off ambient light?


----------



## Jaffster (Sep 11, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> I have been hearing a lot about IR lighting.
> *What wattage bulb I'm going to need to keep his climate the same as my 50Watt basking spot lamp.*
> 
> His temp right now has been staying pretty steady at 86-88F when the lamp is on and 78F through the night
> ...


I think they just go off ambient light. Of course, there's other factors which help your Scorpion know if it's day or night like the temperature for example.

I'm sure there will be some 'checking out' of eachother but once you're through that they should be fine assuming you have sufficient hides. If they are male & female then you could well see mating behavior straight away. If you post a picture up of the pectines of each Scorpion before you put them together, we'll be able to tell you the sex of each.

Also, be sure that both are mature. I know these Scorpions are communal but if/when molting comes around it's best to have it alone for that time.

PS. Pectines are the brush like teeth underneath the scorpion, just put it onto a piece of glass and get a good picture from underneath.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Will do*

I know my current P.imp is a male, that was this first thing I checked when I got home.
Thanks for the reply
I will post an image of him later, I'm going to let him settle for about a week before I start bothering him again. I think 3 tank changes(climate too) has been stressful enough for 1 week.
When I receive the other P.imp I will take a pic as well

I used this photo to determine if it was male or female by his pectines






Now, about the wattage of an IR bulb/ should I just use a 50 watt like my basking light?
When will I know if it is mature or going to molt, I think I read something about the stinger and the sac like shape part it is attached to turns brown?


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope it's a female, I want babies 
Are their gestations really 9 months?


----------



## Rosenkreuz (Sep 11, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> I hope it's a female, I want babies
> Are their gestations really 9 months?


Give or take, yes.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 13, 2007)

*IR lighting*

So anyone know what wattage IR light I should get?
is there a thread here about caring for baby p.imps in their 2nd - 3rd instar?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Sep 13, 2007)

Just like to add that I did great having up to 5 scorpions in one 10 gallon tank. It was 2 H,spinifers and two P.imps. No deaths or fighting accured. I just got rid of them tough. And yes there is a thread it's a sticky.


----------



## Rosenkreuz (Sep 13, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> So anyone know what wattage IR light I should get?
> is there a thread here about caring for baby p.imps in their 2nd - 3rd instar?


75W should do just fine. I have a 50W, and I'm actually finding it alittle too weak to keep the temps where I want them. I'm planning to get a 75W myself, and use the 50W for the _B. jacksoni_ I'm getting (who'll be housed in a smaller setup, so a lower wattage should be fine). You can always adjust the distance to increase or decrease temps.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 13, 2007)

Great, finally someone to answer my ? on IR lighting and wattage, thanks.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, I thought he had begun to burrow.
He tends to spent most of his time in the day time when the heating lamp on over to the right(cooler) side of the tank under the pot. When the light goes out he spends the rest of the night under the piece of bark and the broken pot above it if you look at the most current tank setup.

I know someone earlier mention it may take a week or so before they begin to burrow but I was wondering maybe my heat is to high or they do indeed take a week or so before burrowing? 

But where he spends most of the day its only 3-4" of substrate before he would hit the rocks and where he sends most of the night its around 5-8" or substrate.

I just want to know when he might burrow and maybe he isn't because his needs aren't quite met yet?

Thanks


----------



## Aztek (Sep 13, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> Ok, I thought he had begun to burrow.
> He tends to spent most of his time in the day time when the heating lamp on over to the right(cooler) side of the tank under the pot. When the light goes out he spends the rest of the night under the piece of bark and the broken pot above it if you look at the most current tank setup.
> 
> I know someone earlier mention it may take a week or so before they begin to burrow but I was wondering maybe my heat is to high or they do indeed take a week or so before burrowing?
> ...


Mine took a month to burrow.


----------



## Rosenkreuz (Sep 14, 2007)

Nobody can say how long before your scorpion decides to burrow. Mine burrowed all the time, but the last time I made any changes to her setup (I added some more coco-fiber substrate), she refused to burrow after that. I think it may have to do with her in pre-molt at the time, but who knows? Don't stress out about your scorpion not burrowing. It will when it wants and not before.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Good to hear!*

Yeah, I'm not stressing just curious or worried, but now I know its not a big deal.

I just switched my light to a 75watt Exo-Terra IR
Man, it gives me an eye ache looking in the tank 

I haven't noticed that great of a heat increase, yesterday it was 90F today its around 85F so I'm not sure how it got to 90F.

I have reset his day/night cycle to 14 hours of IR and 8 hrs of no IR or heat.
Since he can't see IR I assume he knows if its day or night based on ambient light from my window(which there isn't really much light) and by knowing its hot during the day and colder at night so i don't think im going to use a visual light source anymore.

***
*Also, I'm getting two-three juvenile P.imps in their 3rd instar September 19th.
Is there any special needs other than have the same setup as my adult just miniaturized?*
They guy I'm purchasing them from on The Venom List says they are still about 1-1.5" and they should molt in about 2.5 months since they just molted

*How should I have the setup to accommodate the juveniles?*
*Is it fine to move them into Cyris's tank without worrying he will eat them?*
*When will it be safe to transfer them into Cyris's tank?*

How should he send me the P.imps in the box? What kinda containers inside the box?
Is it safe to send three of them in the same container during shipping?


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Heat! Ventilation*

Ok, is it safe to cover 95-98% of the top of the tank with GLAD Saran rap(Plastic Rap)

It has raised my temperature from 82-85F to 92+-F and the humidity to 90+-%
*
Is that a safe temp , and humidity for 24/7?
Is that little ventilation safe?*

I went to Good Will and bought a cheapy table lamp(for visual light no heat) to set on the auto power timer and leaving the IR on 24/7. 

*Is that safe? *


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Sep 16, 2007)

The glad wrap idea is a common one and seems to work fine. I would suggest checking your night temps though, mines on a thermostat and drops to around 60F at night, and they seem more active then when I used to run it higher. 

Damo


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Hmm*

So, i should have the IR light on just for a set amount of hours?

On the non-lite side of the tank its only 80+-F Air Temp around 75+-F ground temp.

Here are my pics








This is my Auto Timer
Set for, ON 14Hrs | OFF 8Hrs
*Currently the Table lamp is set for this, the IR is on 24/7
I can put them both on the timer if I need to have the IR off and not on 24 hrs a day.*


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Sep 16, 2007)

Maybe you could try a 100w ceramic bulb (there is no light with these) and monitor the ground temps. A good thermometer probe is a worthwhile investment as you can check temps in the hot zone, further away, in the hide etc. Keep your IR bulb for emergencies.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Sep 16, 2007)

Also, I personaly wouldn't introduce scorps of different sizes to each other, they are prone to fight for territory at first (then end up in the same hide in my case) and it should at least be a fair fight. (quite distressing first time I saw this).


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, I just got another 10gal tank just incase they fight or when I get my juvenile P.imps

Can you send me a link to the type of bulb your talking about?
I have a 50watt Zoo MED basking heat bulb(Visual, IR) just like a regular bulb.

Why shouldn't I use my IR round the clock, just curious.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Sep 16, 2007)

There is no difference in usage of IR / cerramic bulbs except some (as I thought you had mentioned) don't like the constant light and can find it irritating. As for why you shouldn't keep it on 24/7, thats up to you, I just keep my setups cooler at night to try to emulate natural conditions.

As for posting a link, embarrisingly, I've not figured out how to do that, I'm an old bloke with a new computer.:8o 

May I add, some people, I think, get stressed going for the 'perfect' setup. You seem to have pretty good basics, just let the rest evolve.  

Damo


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 16, 2007)

Adding images:
Just copy and past a link here, don't worry about uploading a photo.

You can also right click on the image you want from another site and select "Copy Image Location'"

Then for most forums including this one just use this format but after your "Copy Image Location" paste it between 

```
[IMG]"Image Location"[/IMG]
```


```
[IMG]"http://domain.com/pics/image.jpg"[/IMG]
```
Thats it, but don't use quotes!




> May I add, some people, I think, get stressed going for the 'perfect' setup. You seem to have pretty good basics, just let the rest evolve.


It's true, it is stressful going for perfection, I'm just new to the whole arachno "scene" and want my guy to have it prefect.

That is some great advice, indeed let it evolve with time not all at once.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 16, 2007)

I went out and bought a heat probe, damn their expensive.
Walmart 7 bucks! It reads from 0F-220F.

Well, most of the ground temp is 75-80F(Surface to 4+" down) while air temp is 92-94F.
Humidity seems to be getting lower and lower at 68% now.
The false bottom is full of water, and it touching the substrate.

Maybe it will work it's self out.....


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Sep 17, 2007)

OK, I couldn't find a link for this, but google

'Dark Spot ceramic heat emitter'

and something should come up. It still uses infra red, just doesn't emit light so only useful if the light from a standard IR is annoying. Mine is made buy 'Lucky Reptile' company.

Hope that is some help.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool looking bulbs! Very pricy though 

I have been suckered in to buy all sorts of lighting by pet store reps. Which have costed me a great total of like $28. I don't want to purchase one of those for 25-40 bucks lol, they would be nice. 

I think im going to take back all my other lights except the IR I have now.

Oh!!!
My two 3rd instart P.imps are on their way!!!!
I can't wait to get them thursday or friday.

*I bought  them deli conatainers and want to stack one on the other and put them inside Cyris's tank on the cool side is that safe?

I also bought them a new 10gal tank but didn't think I should put them in one yet, but if its safe to do that I'd rather put them in there.

What instar is it safe to put them in the 10 gal and not be at risk of death/injury during a molt?
*


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Sep 17, 2007)

I've kept newborns (and Mom) in a 10gal setup no probs. I keep it fairly empty with just a couple of peices of (boiled) bark (around 3x5 inches) for the scorplings to hide under. I pressed a dent into the substrate and placed the bark over it, the scorps run straight under it. I would cut mealworms in half and leave them next to the bark and the scorplings would drag them under (and locusts too). Mom was close by in her hide and they would run to her if freaked, but a quick check by lifting the bark didn't upset them at all. Keep the humidity high and molts shouldn't be a problem. Keep them well fed and they'll not eat eachother (hopefully). As they get older (3instar) be prepared for them to disappear, and not be seen prior to a molt when they will resurface looking for extra food, then soon molt and disapear again for 6 weeks. Thats my experience anyway. 

Good luck.


----------



## Cyris69 (Sep 17, 2007)

When will a false bottom be safe for them?
Is it safe to put them in a 10gal tank with no mom?
What instar, length/size should it be safe to upgrade to the 10gal? 

I just bought two 40oz deli square containers

7.5" long 5" wide 3.5" deep

How should i setup the inards of the deli containers? 
I just wanted to stack them in Cyris's tank.


----------



## kellysaxez (Jun 2, 2014)

I've had the same trouble with heat and humidity and lighting. The heat from the lamp would dry out the tank to around 55% humidity and when spritzed it would go to 80% for only around 2o minutes. My solve? After trying all, including pouring more water into the substrate, was a wet towel over the top of half the tank with the wire mesh screen on top. the ir light during the day (75 watt for 20 gal housing two emus) and sometimes a moonlight at night but mostly no lighting at all. interesting too, when i shut the light off, the humidity goes up but the temp goes down. hoping that replicates the natural living environment.


----------



## friendttyy (Jun 2, 2014)

There was a article on the internet about false bottoms or something...

---------- Post added 06-02-2014 at 08:50 PM ----------

This: http://www.scorpion-forum.com/t10221-how-to-false-bottom-emperor-enclosure-with-pool


----------



## kellysaxez (Jun 4, 2014)

crickets lungs, if you can call them that, are located on their legs, which is why even walking through a shallow puddle can kill them.  place some small rocks they can crawl over and out of the water on if need be, but make sure there is room for the scorp to still get a drink


----------



## vespers (Jun 4, 2014)

kellysaxez said:


> crickets lungs, if you can call them that, are located on their legs


No they aren't. They respirate through spiracles, and they're located on the sides of a cricket's body.


----------

